# Invasion der Köcherfliegenlarven



## pema (4. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem der Teich wieder Teich und nicht mehr Schlittschuhbahn ist habe ich festgestellt, dass eine sehr große Menge an Köcherfliegen zu sehen ist.
Letztes Jahr habe ich mich noch über jede einzelne Larve gefreut...jetzt ist die Menge schon fast bedrohlich

petra


----------



## Casybay (4. März 2012)

*AW: Invasion der Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hallo Petra,
ich bin dankbar für jede Köcherfliegenlarve!!!!:beten
Da ich sie schon im 2.Jahr in meinem kleineren Teich nicht hatte, ist der nicht von Algen und absterbenden Teichpflanzen gesäubert worden-das haben die nämlch immer übernommen!
Jetzt musste ich selbst den Teich säubern-meinen neuen Teichbewohnern (Molchen) zuliebe.
Der Teich war ganz schön vermodert.
In meinem größeren Teich habe ich viele __ Schnecken und ganz viele Köcherfliegenlarven, der ist blitzeblank sauber.
Hab die Köcherfliegenlarven und etliche Schnecken jetzt vom größeren in den kleineren Teich versetzt.
Ich hoffe sie säubern mir jetzt noch ein bischen was.


----------



## Christine (4. März 2012)

*AW: Invasion der Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hi,

naja - wenn Dir die Köcherfliegenlarven erstmal die frisch austreibenden Unterwasserpflanzen wegfressen, siehst Du das vielleicht anders. Das kann nämlich passieren. Muß aber nicht. Kommt auf die Sorte an. Es gibt da nämlich verschiedene.


----------



## Casybay (4. März 2012)

*AW: Invasion der Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hi Christine,
das taten sie nur, wenn nicht genug algiges,oder welkes im Teich war. "Saubere" Teiche bieten nichts zum fressen und zum verlängern der Köcher.


----------



## Christine (4. März 2012)

*AW: Invasion der Köcherfliegenlarven*

Ne, Carmen, dem war nicht so. Es ist schon so, wie ich geschrieben habe. Nicht jeder Köcherfliegenlarvenart ist auf das gleiche Futter spezialisiert. Und sie benutzen übrigens auch nicht alle das gleiche Baumaterial. Da gibt es kleine, aber feine Unterschiede.
http://www.trichoptera-rp.de


----------



## pema (5. März 2012)

*AW: Invasion der Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hallo zusammen,

also mich würden die Arten schon interessieren, aber ich finde die Bestimmung zu schwierig
Wenn man die Köcherfliegen anhand der von ihren Larven benutzten Baumaterialien bestimmen kann, dürften bei mir nur zwei verschiedene Arten heimisch sein. Die einen machen es sich einfach und wohnen in ungef. 3cm langen Abschnitten meiner Hechtkrautstängel und die anderen bauen sich einen Köcher aus in den Teich gefallenen Fichtennadeln. Aber vielleicht sind die einen auch nur faul, bzw. die anderen haben keine Stängel mehr abbekommen

petra


----------



## cpt.nemo (5. März 2012)

*AW: Invasion der Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hallo,
bei mir waren sie ganz erfinderisch. Als ich letztens meinen Filter saubergemacht habe, hab ich mich gewundert, warum manche Schwämme angefressen waren. Bis ich ein paar Köcherfliegenlarven entdeckt habe, die sich aus dem Material ein Haus gebaut haben. So nach dem Motto "muss man halt nehmen was man kriegen kann"


----------

